

How to Bring Good Design to a Platform - iamclovin
http://www.marco.org/2011/10/20/how-to-bring-good-design-to-a-platform

======
chrisabruce
Simple yet poignant. I feel like we are getting to a point that if you don't
have this embedded into your startup culture, you are already failing.

